# Dozens of Apps Force Close When I Reboot (GummyCharged GBE 2.1)



## SoonerLater (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't know where to start...

Often (not always) when I reboot my phone (typically after swapping batteries), my phone brings up the dialog asking you to input your Google account data (as though you had just reinstalled the OS from scratch) and dozens of my installed apps force close. In fact, so many apps force close at start up, that it takes about ten minutes of dismissing the force close messages before I can do anything useful. When this happens, I usually restart in recovery mode, then reinstall 2.0 from the the original zip; then reinstall 2.1 update from the original zip, the go about reinstalling my apps and getting my phone setup again. Sometimes I don't get the new account setup routine, but I still get dozes of apps force-closing upon bootup.

Q. -- How can I determine what is causing this?

Q. -- Would switching to another ROM (eg Infinity) help any?

Q. -- Is it possible that I have a true hardware problem?


----------



## MidnightNinja (Dec 10, 2011)

I am going to answer your questions a little bit out of order.

There are a number of reasons for massive amounts of force closes. But they mostly software related ( i dont know of any reason it would be hardware related) . I would suggest using odin to flash and repit back to stock ep4d. From there, I would recommend you flash one of the newer roms, as GBE 2.1 isn't really supported anymore. TweakStock and Infinity are both great options.

Its hard to determine exactly what caused it, but its easier just to fix it by flashing something else.

Hope this helps!


----------

